# For Sale 1990 Jeep Cherokee



## ICindrich (Dec 21, 2005)

Runs good, body in great shape, interior shabby, 181k miles, $500 or best of takes it away. I'll try to post some pics tommorow


----------



## mikelawtown (Dec 5, 2004)

send pics my way when u get some.Thanks.
[email protected]


----------

